# Early Season self edit



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Like the title says. Shots from the first 3 weeks of riding. Jumps just opened up this past weekend and I haven't been able to do much as I'm trying not to hurt my back even more than it already is. Once I recover then expect some jump shots.

Max Lyons Early Season Self Edit - YouTube

Critique anything if you want (other than filming, that wasn't me)


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

sweet vid... nice n smooth:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

Not bad mate, not bad at all


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

super smooth operator, as usual. enjoyed it :eusa_clap:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ju87 said:


> sweet vid... nice n smooth:thumbsup:





oldmate said:


> Not bad mate, not bad at all





FacePlant4Free said:


> super smooth operator, as usual. enjoyed it :eusa_clap:



Thanks for the kind words guys!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

its been fun to watch you progress. probably time to move to a place with real mountains soon.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Reppin for the icecoast...thats whatsup


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> its been fun to watch you progress. probably time to move to a place with real mountains soon.


Its been fun progressing haha. Thats the plan once I'm out of high school. I'm a junior this year so another year or two and I'll be out West shredding and going to college. 





eli783 said:


> Reppin for the icecoast...thats whatsup


icyicyicyicyicy


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

good edit.. you got the rails dialed, but after like the 10th rail it was all the same.. never the less, stylee rail sliding..


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

oneshot said:


> good edit.. you got the rails dialed, but after like the 10th rail it was all the same.. never the less, stylee rail sliding..


thanks man, i agree. as i said though, nursing a hurt back and that big impact from jumps isnt helping. and pipe is just blech


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

buuuuuuuuuuumpy


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

hahaha i love the guy in your comments section that said you efing suck and need a new sport. hes probable a silly gaper who trips on the box. btw i would kill to be that good. anyway really sick vid man keep it up!


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

also are you sponsored by any local boardshops?


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Very niiice! :thumbsup: I love the title of your Youtube channel too. :laugh:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

conspiracy said:


> hahaha i love the guy in your comments section that said you efing suck and need a new sport. hes probable a silly gaper who trips on the box. btw i would kill to be that good. anyway really sick vid man keep it up!


hehehehe he's my friend who's not too bad. He likes to do that sometimes.



conspiracy said:


> also are you sponsored by any local boardshops?


Yep, Invasion boardshop. Good little place.



herzogone said:


> Very niiice! :thumbsup: I love the title of your Youtube channel too. :laugh:



Thanks! Haha I couldn't think of anything else to call it


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Right on. 

These videos make me want to purchase a go-pro or a contour. I've been riding for years have nothing but shitty Iphone footage. Can't criticize anything, wish I was half that good in the park! Nice edit. 

Haha.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

MarshallV82 said:


> Right on.
> 
> These videos make me want to purchase a go-pro or a contour. I've been riding for years have nothing but shitty Iphone footage. Can't criticize anything, wish I was half that good in the park! Nice edit.
> 
> Haha.



They are great investments. I use a Canon 60d now since the lack of control on the GoPro and Contours killed me (I do love me some zoom/manual controls haha). Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## NightRider2613 (Feb 28, 2012)

Very, very nice. Keep rolling brother :eusa_clap:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

NightRider2613 said:


> Very, very nice. Keep rolling brother :eusa_clap:


Thanks man!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

quik bahmp


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish I was that technical on rails


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> I wish I was that technical on rails


Its surprising how much you can learn just hiking a rail for an hour a day. Makes you want to learn new tricks instead of lap through and do the same thing every time


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks good as always. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

CaP17A said:


> Its surprising how much you can learn just hiking a rail for an hour a day. Makes you want to learn new tricks instead of lap through and do the same thing every time


I'll certainly be doing that a lot this season. That's kind of how I work, I'm nó content until I have landed the trick I was tryin to get, and I'll hike the same feature over and over until I got that trick or 2 I was working.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Justin said:


> Looks good as always. Keep up the hard work.



Thank you for the kind words.



IdahoFreshies said:


> I'll certainly be doing that a lot this season. That's kind of how I work, I'm nó content until I have landed the trick I was tryin to get, and I'll hike the same feature over and over until I got that trick or 2 I was working.


Same here. Gets frustrating some times but in the end its worth it


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> its been fun to watch you progress. probably time to move to a place with real mountains soon.


That's funny, about half way through the vid I thought, you need to get off that parking lot & start doing that fun shit on a mtn.

Cause, as fun as that is, & I know, it's super fun.

You have no idea, how much more fun it is, to do that shit off big drops into fluffy landings.

You just need to quietly, gather up some things & go. You'll know when ya get there.

TT


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

timmytard said:


> That's funny, about half way through the vid I thought, you need to get off that parking lot & start doing that fun shit on a mtn.
> 
> Cause, as fun as that is, & I know, it's super fun.
> 
> ...




The two weeks a year I get to go to Colorado is amazing. We normally ride at Copper mountain for a competition but the practice days we get in Breck are amazing.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Sick edit. Carinthia has there shit together for sure. I wish Loon and Waterville would get a line together. Keep the vids coming.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Sick edit. Carinthia has there shit together for sure. I wish Loon and Waterville would get a line together. Keep the vids coming.


Thanks man..its funny, I always wanna go to Loon and Waterville. They always look super sick. Grass is always greener I guess. Will do!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh don't get me wrong, they're both def top notch when it comes to their parks. It just seems this year their early season priorities have been on other parts of the mountain.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Oh don't get me wrong, they're both def top notch when it comes to their parks. It just seems this year their early season priorities have been on other parts of the mountain.



ooooh gotcha. thats basically all mt snow focused on for pre season. its slowed down now though which kinda sucks


----------



## CrotchedCruisin (Oct 20, 2012)

wow awesome edit man. Tricks look dialed and those presses are super smooth. Way to rep the ice coast!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

CrotchedCruisin said:


> wow awesome edit man. Tricks look dialed and those presses are super smooth. Way to rep the ice coast!


Thanks man means a lot!


----------

